
Ask HN: Alternative to Google Chrome for web developers on macOS? - rkh2018
Hi,<p>I use Google Chrome mainly because I need it for my job (web development) and therefore almost all of the time.<p>I keep fighting against all the google servics, trying to keep them as muted and blocked as possible. One annoying thing is that I always have to update rules in Little Snitch after every minor chrome update.<p>I tried to install Chromium directly from the Chromium project website (precompiled installers) [1] just to find out that at the very first execution it tries to connect to Google...<p>Then I tried out Brave, but it also is full of Google&#x27;s stuff.<p>Does anyone have a usefull alternative for web developers? I need to develop on the chromium browser engine but without all the - from my perspective - unecessary google services baked in (I don&#x27;t use google services at all).<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chromium.woolyss.com&#x2F;download&#x2F;#mac<p>Thanks and have a nice sunday.
======
jikoo
Use the Ungoogled version from
[https://chromium.woolyss.com/](https://chromium.woolyss.com/) or
[https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-
chromium/](https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium/)

~~~
rkh2018
Thanks. I will try this out.

------
brudgers
_the very first execution it tries to connect to Google_

Just don't connect when it tries. In my experience it does not try again until
you make a new profile. Then you have to tell it "no" again.

------
speedgoose
There is Vivaldi, but I haven't checked whether they removed most google
services.

~~~
rkh2018
I haven't tried it jet but it seems like vivaldi still integrates google
services?

See [https://forum.vivaldi.net/topic/47101/google-services-
apk](https://forum.vivaldi.net/topic/47101/google-services-apk)

------
Nextgrid
Any reason you can't use Firefox?

